# -Seeking Group Palm Harbor, FL- -=D&D=-



## muzau (Jul 27, 2005)

I Am 12 years old and seeking a group for D&D, I will be in florida until aug. 15, and then will be looking for people near summit county Ohio, Pm me, or E-mail me at jandrew1026@aol.com

~-Muzau-~


----------

